# Mignon not a good idea?



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Picking up a Expobar leva DB on a couple of weeks along with a mignon grinder. After reading a lot on here I have come to the realisation that the mignon may not be a good choice for me.

There are only 2 of us in the household and will probably only have 2 to 3 espressos each per day. I was intending to single dose with it but I now see that this may cause inconsistent grinding and weights may be needed. How big is the hopper on the mignon? I guess I would need to purge before my next cup if I filled the hopper instead of single dosing which seems a waste of coffee.

What's the best option for my needs?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Grinders work best with even pressure applied from above (gravity is enough - with beans in the hopper helping keep a steady flow through the burrs)

Single dosing is possible but you are likely to get inconsistent grind sizes - applies to all grinders.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I have owned a Mignon for three years. It's a great machine. As far as I know, it has very little grind retention in the chute. One of the main problems I find is clumping, so redistribution is definitely required. The timer is very accurate in my opinion, delivering doses with a 0.3g error margin. The grind adjustment knob is brilliant. Would I upgrade? Yes.The problem is that there aren't many good grinders of that size. I was thinking of a Mazzer Mini, but from what I read the Mignon is up there with it, if not better.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. If I fill the 250g hopper the beans will last us just over 3 days. Is it ok to leave them in the hopper that long? Also is it ok just to let the beans run down to the final 2 servings or would you keep topping them up?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Tigermad said:


> Thanks for the replies. If I fill the 250g hopper the beans will last us just over 3 days. Is it ok to leave them in the hopper that long? Also is it ok just to let the beans run down to the final 2 servings or would you keep topping them up?


My opinion is you'll be okay for the three days but you'd want to keep it at 3 days max, anything over that and you'll likely notice a difference in brew time (ie more stale beans)


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> My opinion is you'll be okay for the three days but you'd want to keep it at 3 days max, anything over that and you'll likely notice a difference in brew time (ie more stale beans)


Thanks. Can I let them run out completely or would you need to keep topped up for consistency?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Tigermad said:


> Thanks. Can I let them run out completely or would you need to keep topped up for consistency?


For complete consistency a constant weight on/of the beans is recommended or else the varying downward pressure on the beans forcing them through the burrs will obviously end up with more/less beans being ground over the same grinding duration.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> For complete consistency a constant weight on/of the beans is recommended or else the varying downward pressure on the beans forcing them through the burrs will obviously end up with more/less beans being ground over the same grinding duration.


Thanks. Still confused how to achieve this without mixing older and newer beans.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You can get a 500g hopper if you think it's best for you. Bella Barista sells them.

Personally, I leave enough beans in the hopper for 3 days or so anyway. But that's only me. Other people may have different opinions, arguing that the beans will go stale quicker, etc etc. Suppose I don't worry too much about it... Like Glenn said, you need some beans to keep forcing the other beans down the burrs, so I'd keep topping it up. If you don't, they will keep popping and the grind will be uneven. Moreover, if you are dosing using the timer, the dose will be less.

Regarding single dosing: Even if you decide to do that, there will still be coffee grounds in the chute (unless you purge the chute) and in the middle of the burrs. It will only come out of the grinder when you grind again and the new grinds push the old ones out. Personally, I don't bother purging it.

This is the link from BB to a 500g hopper:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-500-gram-hopper.html

All of that said, if space on your counter is not an issue, maybe a better grinder would be better for you, like an Eureka 75E. Other members of the forums are better to advise you on that, as my experience has only been with a Porlex Mini and the Eureka Mignon.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

You really need a better grinder to do justice to your machine & one that you can single dose. You will get a good price for your Mignon enabling you to pick up a used Mazzer Super Jolly. This one (see link) is modified for single dosing with almost zero retention. I single dose mine & use a tamper on top of the beans to create the necessary pressure. Works perfectly & produces awesome shots.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25490-Mazzer-Super-Jolly-modded-big-and-micro-hopper-grounds-tray-%A3225

Good luck


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks again for the replies. I haven't bought the Mignon yet but space is an issue I'm afraid.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

The super jolly minus the hopper using the rubber lens hood per photo does not take up much room at all and easily fits under kitchen units


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

.... And it finishes on eBay in a few hours ;-)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would agree with Peter, if you can afford something better then its well worth doing.

Weight on the beans can be achieved via a variety of methods, you can chuck a sandbag (or tights filled with rice) on top of your beans, or if you have one of the 'mini hopper' (perspex/glass tube) mods on your grinder (doesn't work on a Mignon) you can get a steel rod.

An ex-commercial like a Mazzer SJ isn't that big without hopper, will be less than the height of your machine.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

MrShades said:


> .... And it finishes on eBay in a few hours ;-)


Looks good. Just showing it to hubby.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got others if you decide you want one similar and that's finished. PM me if ever interested.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

What happens with the rice or bean sack with mignon. Is there a danger of it getting caught up in the blades? Think hubby is intent on sticking with the choice now :-(

So you would put say enough for 2 servings in and put the weight on top?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's really up to you and if you think the taste is being affected by leaving the beans in the hopper.

There is a good 10cm of so between the base of the hopper and the top of the burrs if I am remembering correctly, and the rice/bean sack wont drop down the thin throat.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Dylan said:


> It's really up to you and if you think the taste is being affected by leaving the beans in the hopper.
> 
> There is a good 10cm of so between the base of the hopper and the top of the burrs if I am remembering correctly, and the rice/bean sack wont drop down the thin throat.


Maybe I am just overthinking this. But I still don't understand leaving in enough for 2-3 days and not using a weight sack. Surely every time I use some of the beans the weight in the hopper decreases and will affect the grind next time, therefore the beans will get lower and lower and consistency will always be changing?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Tigermad said:


> Maybe I am just overthinking this. But I still don't understand leaving in enough for 2-3 days and not using a weight sack. Surely every time I use some of the beans the weight in the hopper decreases and will affect the grind next time, therefore the beans will get lower and lower and consistency will always be changing?


That is, essentially, correct.

What you are aiming for is enough of a weight always on the beans to 'push' them into the burrs and stop them 'popcorning' (where they jump away from the burrs). When there is a good amount of beans, or a good weight above them this doesn't happen, so improves consistency.

However there is a difference between a 1kg weight and a 2kg weight, but it is not as marked as the difference between a 100g weight and a 500g weight.

If that makes sense.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Dylan said:


> That is, essentially, correct.
> 
> What you are aiming for is enough of a weight always on the beans to 'push' them into the burrs and stop them 'popcorning' (where they jump away from the burrs). When there is a good amount of beans, or a good weight above them this doesn't happen, so improves consistency.
> 
> ...


Thanks. So if I use the whole 250g bag at once then when it has been half used, put a weight on top with some old beans in tights etc until the last of that batch has been used. That way I don't have to keep topping up with fresh beans until it's empty? Also how does the timer work on the mignon. Can't seem to find out much on the web. Hopefully I can set it to time my doses when I am happy with the weight of the coffee in my portafilter.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Tigermad said:


> Also how does the timer work on the mignon. Can't seem to find out much on the web. Hopefully I can set it to time my doses when I am happy with the weight of the coffee in my portafilter.


On the new Mignons there is an analog timer knob on the right hand side of the grinder, right next to the on/off switch - it used to be on the bottom in older models. If you turn it clockwise, it will increase the time, anti-clockwise will decrease it. It is very sensitive, so you only need very minor adjustments.

Like I mentioned before, I've had a Mignon for three years, and it is a good machine. If your plan is to stick to the Mignon, why not just put the beans in the hopper and see how it goes, before worrying about rice sacks or weights on top of the beans? Over the years, I have experimented with different things, but always came back to the old school approach of just keeping the hopper topped up to at least a third of it.

Good luck.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't over analyse just get the grinder, play around & enjoy


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Also looking at the eureka 65e with short hopper. Lot more money but will it serve me better?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Scrap my last post. Too tall for under my units :-(


----------



## PuFFaH (Aug 21, 2015)

Would baking beans work as a hopper weight?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

For my two pence with I have had my Mignon for a year and find it excellent. The way I grind is a bit unorthodox and some may think it a little long-winded, but I only have maybe 3 or 4 cups a day, so in order to minimise having beans sat in the hopper for longer than they need to be I single dose (infact I put a few more beans than I actually need in so the grinder isn't running dry) into a plastic cup, weigh on my scales then tip it into the portafilter.

As a footnote with the fact that I single dose there is popcorning, but that is to be expected.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Deffo getting the mignon, Friday next week seems so far away (when I am picking it up along with the new coffee machine


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Had mine 5 1/2 years now, will upgrade one day


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

m4lcs67 said:


> For my two pence with I have had my Mignon for a year and find it excellent. The way I grind is a bit unorthodox and some may think it a little long-winded, but I only have maybe 3 or 4 cups a day, so in order to minimise having beans sat in the hopper for longer than they need to be I single dose (infact I put a few more beans than I actually need in so the grinder isn't running dry) into a plastic cup, weigh on my scales then tip it into the portafilter.
> 
> As a footnote with the fact that I single dose there is popcorning, but that is to be expected.


I used to do this with the Mignon, but into a spare milk jug as the metal is less prone to static, especially if you touch it to ground. Added in a quick shake for distribution, helped a lot with the mignon clumping.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is so much stuff discussed about coffee. A lot of the things mentioned when added together (the process of preparing the shot) will go towards making an on paper better shot, but you still have to have the basic knowledge on how to. You can put a 17 year old into a sports car, but it does not make him a good driver.

The reason people tell you to ignore the Mignon is because it has small burrs, either 53 or 54 mm I think. This produces a set of taste patterns. The SJ has bigger burrs hence a different pattern. But, the Mignon is built like a tank (as is the SJ), you can buy one new, you can get a good range of colours and you can just use it as intended without building a whole new ritual into your shot.

You will not find many Mignon owners who are unhappy with their machine. I have one that I get out once a month or so and always enjoy. Just single dose if you want to. If it popcorns, so what! Depending on the type of beans you use (lighter roasts take more effort to grind) depends on the pop corning. But, you are now entering splitting the atom areas where people will argue about the uniformity of particle size etc etc!

Personally, and not everyone agrees with me, I make 2 types of coffee. Those I drink and those I sink, and I drink 99%. Could some of the shots be better.....probably but in truth, who really cares!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for that tip Dylan. Yeah you are right. The plastic cup is prone to static. I have a spare stainless milk jug, so i'll give that a go instead.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah dfk41. You are right. How far do you go? You could get down to the minute of it all until the cows come home. Is there any real discernible difference at the end of the day?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> Yeah dfk41. You are right. How far do you go? You could get down to the minute of it all until the cows come home. Is there any real discernible difference at the end of the day?


Try a really well made back filter coffee


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Try a really well made back filter coffee


No one is saying you cannot make well made back filter coffee. The point is how far is the gap between something made with reasonable care on a Mignon and reasonable care with another grinder. You have to have the taste buds discern at the endow the day. I do not, whites possibly why I enjoy what I produce.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I could definitely taste a difference between the royal and the mignon.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Roughly how many Grammes should I throw away before the next dose? Also if I set the timer when I have dialled it in do I have to keep changing back to manual to get rid of the retention before I dose the amount I'm going to use?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

When I was looking to upgrade I considered the SJ but the size and difficulty to work with it turned me off. I read the improvement in flavour wouldn't be great, and people had static problems and difficulty with retention. In the end I decided to skip the step and go straight to a 83mm set (Mazzer Major and Royal; Ceado E8, E37s etc).



Tigermad said:


> Roughly how many Grammes should I throw away before the next dose? Also if I set the timer when I have dialled it in do I have to keep changing back to manual to get rid of the retention before I dose the amount I'm going to use?


2.5-3g (If I remember correctly). You can measure it by grinding until you see coffee come out the chute, then remove the hopper, set aside all the whole beans, remove the upper burr and weigh all the fragments and powder between the burrs. There's going to be about 2g in the chute if you don't clear it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't bother wasting two grams of coffee every time. On a double (16g or so) would really 2g of not so fresh coffee make all the difference? Maybe if you are making singles or have super uber sensitive tastebuds. Mine unfortunately are not capable of detecting it.


----------



## PuFFaH (Aug 21, 2015)

I think I'm even more cruel to coffee, I top up the hopper when there are only a few beans left there and I don't always put the same type of beans on top. Sometimes you get a nice surprise on the mixed grind and to be honest, one cup of mixed grind is not a bad coffee just different.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

I've got a Mignon to go with my pavoni.

I am able to get much better tasting coffee than with my porlex hand grinder, although that was largely due to not being able to grind fine enough for espresso. Now that I can, it would certainly be an interesting test to see if a different grinder could make better espresso.

I do not have the room in my kitchen for a larger grinder in terms of both worktop space and height under units. The mignon fits snugly on a serving tray along with a tamping mat and scales, to keep the mess from the grinds under control.

I used to weigh the beans to add to the hopper before each shot. Now I estimate how much to add for the day - usually filling just under then adding a few beans when time for the last shot.

The first shot of the day is always a sink shot so retention of a couple of grams is handled this way. The reason its a sink shot is that its easier and faster to get the pavoni temperature stable this way for consistent shots. Yes I could wait longer and perform more flushes.

Between different beans, I take 5 minutes to dismantle the grinder and take toothpick and toothbrush to extract 2-3g.


----------

